# Got a pin hole leak in my Gaggia/Pavoni boiler



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Discovered last week - under pressure there's a tiny hole on the front of the boiler which bubbles away when the machine is up to pressure. I guess it's water trying to escape and burning off due to the heat.

Can this be fixed or is the boiler toast?


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Toast.

Not because its not fixable, you could just drill and tap it if its away from any inbuilt elements, but because its a pressure vessel surrounded by mains voltage and you don't know how far that hole/crack has gone and could lead to a full boiler failure (catastrophic failure) in the future.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MartinB said:


> Discovered last week - under pressure there's a tiny hole on the front of the boiler which bubbles away when the machine is up to pressure. I guess it's water trying to escape and burning off due to the heat.
> 
> Can this be fixed or is the boiler toast?


 I think people might find a photo/video useful before they advise....


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> I think people might find a photo/video useful before they advise....


 Fair point! Will sort something out.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I think people might find a photo/video useful before they advise....


 Essential


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

When first I read it, this popped into my mind 









I nearly forgot.

Disclaimer: I am not making light of the Titanic disaster and sincerely apologise for any offence caused


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MartinB said:


> Discovered last week - under pressure there's a tiny hole on the front of the boiler which bubbles away when the machine is up to pressure. I guess it's water trying to escape and burning off due to the heat.
> 
> Can this be fixed or is the boiler toast?


 Have you taken the heating element off and checked from the inside? Is the boiler corroded or something?

I had this type of issue but it was around the steam arm, because the nut wasn't tight enough. But in the middle of the boiler, that's interesting. I think a photo would convey a lot more info as said above.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This is when scale is useful !


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> When first I read it, this popped into my mind
> <img alt="image.png.471f8d3ad13650679e149e8814806aa8.png" data-fileid="43657" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_08/image.png.471f8d3ad13650679e149e8814806aa8.png" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> 
> I nearly forgot.
> Disclaimer: I am not making light of the Titanic disaster and sincerely apologise for any offence caused


Too late, I identify as a Titanic supporter. I'm offended by your offence disclaimer.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NJD1977 said:


> Too late, I identify as a Titanic supporter. I'm offended by your offence disclaimer.


 Dammit, we will get the thread locked soon...then you will be stick with that hole 

Still, you might have already had your repair advice....


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

I think this ship has sank...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Still awaiting photo ??


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Still awaiting photo ??


 He will be getting it developed...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> He will be getting it developed...


 Not Polaroid ?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

hahaha! Great comments! I've beeen using my Gaggia for a few days. I think I've realised that I need to replace the boiler regardless but will get a pic for you lot. I've had a few Pavoni's and haven't encountered something like this before, annoyingly.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Are you on Rankins waiting list or something?


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Just checked espresso shop and a new Europiccola body is £250 😢

Whilst a brand new whole machine is only £400.

Is there no way to get the pin hole in the body soldered or patched up on the inside? If it's the main body then it sounds a bit fatal in terms of cost.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

There are often used parts on eBay at decent prices, but may equally good to sell on and buy a replacement.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Or get a used body 😉


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Or get a used body 😉


 Pm'd


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Re: OP title:

Is this actually the Gaggia or the Pavoni that is leaking?

#Confused 😕


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Re: OP title:
> 
> Is this actually the Gaggia or the Pavoni that is leaking?
> 
> #Confused 😕


 it's a Gaggia 106 - which is basically a Pavoni Pro/Romantica with a silly hat.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

MartinB said:


> it's a Gaggia 106 - which is basically a Pavoni Pro/Romantica with a silly hat.


 Ooh, nice!

I would love to use one of the old lever machines like that.

Where's that photo then?


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Exactly where is the leak? Is it on a joint or in the boiler body?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Forgot about this thread - it's so hard to picture as I'm just getting a load of reflection from the Chromed finish!

Here is a picture - I think I've answered my own question as it's definitely brittle on a second glance. Must've been held together by scale as it seemed to leak once I descaled - dave/coffeechap concurs with this too 









New boiler needed. Will hope to replace the boiler as and when one comes up as the machine was in great working order before this discovery!


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Heartbreaking


----------

